
Show HN: Measure ad blocking rate by device type and country - pierrefar
https://deliberatedigital.com/blog/adblock-analytics
======
pierrefar
Hi

This is a new service to measure ad blocking rates accurately by any
combination of device type (mobile, desktop/tablet) and country.

Mention HN and I'll bump you up in the beta queue.

Ping me any questions.

Thanks!

